# Mid West Sampling trip



## gunslinger (May 31, 2007)

Well, I recently returned from a week long sampling trip and finally got around to processing the photos.  The trip was throughout Illinois, Indiana, Ohio, and Michigan.





A racer from southern Illinois.





Fence lizard from the same location.





Wolf spider from Indiana, found TONS of these on a beach.





Skink from Indiana










Nerodia sipedons from Indiana.





Taking a blood sample from T. sirtalis.





Another sexy sipedon










Habitat photos of areas in Illinois.





Queen snake from Illinois.















Trip was a blast, unfortunately found NONE of the species I was looking for............the glory of hunting endangered species :wall: .
Also on the trip we found Brown snakes, Red Bellys, Ribbon Snakes, many more Nerodia and Queens, and I saw my very first Massasauga, WOOT!


----------



## beetleman (May 31, 2007)

wow! all i can say is beautiful,everything,man where i live in fla,it used to look like that,pure wilderness,now building everywhere not good  great photos of everything.:clap:


----------

